# Menü - Validator meldet Fehler



## GFX-Händchen (1. August 2010)

Hi all,

kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen was hier falsch ist?


```
<div class="menu">

<ul>
<li><a href="index.html">Home</a>

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<a href="#">Home
<table><tr><td>
<![endif]-->


<li><a class="hide" href="#">ausklappbares Listenmenü</a>

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<a href="../opacity/index.html">OPACITY
<table><tr><td>
<![endif]-->

	<ul>
	<li><a href="../text.html">Untermenü1</a></li>
	<li><a href="text2.html">Untermenü2</a></li>
	<li><a href="text3.html">Untermenü3</a></li>
	<li><a href="text4.html">Untermenü4</a></li>
	<li><a href="#" class="hide">Ausklappares Menü5 &gt;</a>

    <!--[if lte IE 6]>
    <a class="sub" href="../menu/hover_click.html" title="Hover/click with no active/focus borders">HOVER/CLICK &gt;
    <table><tr><td>
    <![endif]-->

		<ul>
			<li><a href="text5.html">Menüpunkt5.1</a></li>
			<li><a href="text6.html">Menüpnkt5.2</a></li>
			<li><a href="text7.html">Menüpunkt5.3</a></li>
            <li><a href="text8.html">Menüpunkt5.4</a></li>
		</ul>

	<!--[if lte IE 6]>
	</td></tr></table>
    </a>
    <![endif]-->

	</li>
</ul>

<li><a href="kontakt.html">Kontakt</a>

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<a href="#">Kontakt
<table><tr><td>
<![endif]-->

	

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
</td></tr></table>
</a>
<![endif]-->

</li>

<li><a href="text9.html">Menüpunkt4</a>

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<a href="#">text menüpunkt4
<table><tr><td>
<![endif]-->

	

<li><a href="text10.html">Menüpunkt5</a>

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<a href="#">text Menüpunkt5
<table><tr><td>
<![endif]-->

<li><a href="impressum.html">Impressum</a>

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<a href="#">Impressum
<table><tr><td>
<![endif]-->




<!--[if lte IE 6]>
</td></tr></table>
</a>
<![endif]-->

</li>
</ul>

</div> <!-- Ende Klasse menu -->
```

Hab mir den Code von Stu Nichols hier "geholt" und etwas umgebaut, aber der Validator meldet 9 Fehler.


```
Validation Output: 9 Errors

   1. Error Line 43, Column 4: document type does not allow element "li" here; missing one of "ul", "ol", "menu", "dir" start-tag

      <li><a class="hide" href="#">ausklappbares Listenmenü</a>

      ?

      The mentioned element is not allowed to appear in the context in which you've placed it; the other mentioned elements are the only ones that are both allowed there and can contain the element mentioned. This might mean that you need a containing element, or possibly that you've forgotten to close a previous element.

      One possible cause for this message is that you have attempted to put a block-level element (such as "<p>" or "<table>") inside an inline element (such as "<a>", "<span>", or "<font>").
   2. Warning Line 66, Column 47: character "&" is the first character of a delimiter but occurred as data

                  <li><a href="text9.html">Menüpunkt5.4</a></li>

      ?

      This message may appear in several cases:
          * You tried to include the "<" character in your page: you should escape it as "&lt;"
          * You used an unescaped ampersand "&": this may be valid in some contexts, but it is recommended to use "&amp;", which is always safe.
          * Another possibility is that you forgot to close quotes in a previous tag.
   3. Error Line 81, Column 4: document type does not allow element "li" here; missing one of "ul", "ol", "menu", "dir" start-tag

      <li><a href="kontakt.html">Kontakt</a>

      ?

      The mentioned element is not allowed to appear in the context in which you've placed it; the other mentioned elements are the only ones that are both allowed there and can contain the element mentioned. This might mean that you need a containing element, or possibly that you've forgotten to close a previous element.

      One possible cause for this message is that you have attempted to put a block-level element (such as "<p>" or "<table>") inside an inline element (such as "<a>", "<span>", or "<font>").
   4. Error Line 97, Column 4: document type does not allow element "li" here; missing one of "ul", "ol", "menu", "dir" start-tag

      <li><a href="text9.html">Menüpunkt4</a>

      ?

      The mentioned element is not allowed to appear in the context in which you've placed it; the other mentioned elements are the only ones that are both allowed there and can contain the element mentioned. This might mean that you need a containing element, or possibly that you've forgotten to close a previous element.

      One possible cause for this message is that you have attempted to put a block-level element (such as "<p>" or "<table>") inside an inline element (such as "<a>", "<span>", or "<font>").
   5. Error Line 106, Column 4: document type does not allow element "li" here; missing one of "ul", "ol", "menu", "dir" start-tag

      <li><a href="text10.html">Menüpunkt5</a>

      ?

      The mentioned element is not allowed to appear in the context in which you've placed it; the other mentioned elements are the only ones that are both allowed there and can contain the element mentioned. This might mean that you need a containing element, or possibly that you've forgotten to close a previous element.

      One possible cause for this message is that you have attempted to put a block-level element (such as "<p>" or "<table>") inside an inline element (such as "<a>", "<span>", or "<font>").
   6. Error Line 115, Column 4: document type does not allow element "li" here; missing one of "ul", "ol", "menu", "dir" start-tag

      <li><a href="impressum.html">Impressum</a>

      ?

      The mentioned element is not allowed to appear in the context in which you've placed it; the other mentioned elements are the only ones that are both allowed there and can contain the element mentioned. This might mean that you need a containing element, or possibly that you've forgotten to close a previous element.

      One possible cause for this message is that you have attempted to put a block-level element (such as "<p>" or "<table>") inside an inline element (such as "<a>", "<span>", or "<font>").
   7. Error Line 131, Column 5: end tag for "li" omitted, but OMITTAG NO was specified

      </ul>

      ?

      You may have neglected to close an element, or perhaps you meant to "self-close" an element, that is, ending it with "/>" instead of ">".
   8. Info Line 106, Column 1: start tag was here

      <li><a href="text10.html">Menüpunkt5</a>

   9. Error Line 131, Column 5: end tag for "li" omitted, but OMITTAG NO was specified

      </ul>

      ?

      You may have neglected to close an element, or perhaps you meant to "self-close" an element, that is, ending it with "/>" instead of ">".
  10. Info Line 97, Column 1: start tag was here

      <li><a href="text9.html">Menüpunkt4</a>

  11. Error Line 131, Column 5: end tag for "li" omitted, but OMITTAG NO was specified

      </ul>

      ?

      You may have neglected to close an element, or perhaps you meant to "self-close" an element, that is, ending it with "/>" instead of ">".
  12. Info Line 43, Column 1: start tag was here

      <li><a class="hide" href="#">ausklappbares Listenmenü</a>

  13. Error Line 131, Column 5: end tag for "li" omitted, but OMITTAG NO was specified

      </ul>

      ?

      You may have neglected to close an element, or perhaps you meant to "self-close" an element, that is, ending it with "/>" instead of ">".
  14. Info Line 35, Column 1: start tag was here

      <li><a href="index.html">Home</a>

  15. Warning Line 143, Column 94: character "&" is the first character of a delimiter but occurred as data

      …n class="kursiv_fett">mittels (X)HTML & CSS</span> und nenne Ihnen einen Websp…

      ?

      This message may appear in several cases:
          * You tried to include the "<" character in your page: you should escape it as "&lt;"
          * You used an unescaped ampersand "&": this may be valid in some contexts, but it is recommended to use "&amp;", which is always safe.
          * Another possibility is that you forgot to close quotes in a previous tag.
```


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

Hi,

eigentlich sind die Fehlermeldungen eindeutig, und eine valide Code-Vorlage zum Abgleichen besitzt du doch auch.

Beim Umbau des validen Codes sind dir diverse Fehler im Markup bzgl. der Untermenüs unterlaufen.

Entweder fehlen da an diversen Stellen *<ul></ul>*-Tags für die Untermenüebenen, oder nach den *</a>*-Tags der schliessende *</li>*-Tag, wenn dort kein Untermenü folgen soll, wie beispielsweise im Falle des Menüpunktes "Home".

mfg Maik


----------



## GFX-Händchen (1. August 2010)

Danke, ich konnte es jetzt bis auf 1 Fehler beseitigen.
Beim folgendem Fehler finde ich nichts was falsch ist:

```
#  Error  Line 99, Column 4: document type does not allow element "li" here; missing one of "ul", "ol", "menu", "dir" start-tag

<li><a href="kontakt.html">Kontakt</a></li>

?

The mentioned element is not allowed to appear in the context in which you've placed it; the other mentioned elements are the only ones that are both allowed there and can contain the element mentioned. This might mean that you need a containing element, or possibly that you've forgotten to close a previous element.

One possible cause for this message is that you have attempted to put a block-level element (such as "<p>" or "<table>") inside an inline element (such as "<a>", "<span>", or "<font>").
```


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

Da ich deine anvisierte Menüstruktur nicht kenne, tippe ich mal auf diese Variante:


```
<div class="menu">
    <ul>
        <li><a href="index.html">Home</a></li>
        <li><a class="hide" href="#">ausklappbares Listenmenü</a>
            <!--[if lte IE 6]>
            <a href="http://www.tutorials.de/opacity/index.html">OPACITY
            <table><tr><td>
            <![endif]-->
            <ul>
                <li><a href="http://www.tutorials.de/text.html">Untermenü1</a></li>
                <li><a href="text2.html">Untermenü2</a></li>
                <li><a href="text3.html">Untermenü3</a></li>
                <li><a href="text4.html">Untermenü4</a></li>
                <li><a href="#" class="hide">Ausklappares Menü5 &gt;</a>
                    <!--[if lte IE 6]>
                    <a class="sub" href="http://www.tutorials.de/menu/hover_click.html" title="Hover/click with no active/focus borders">HOVER/CLICK &gt;
                    <table><tr><td>
                    <![endif]-->
                    <ul>
                        <li><a href="text5.html">Menüpunkt5.1</a></li>
                        <li><a href="text6.html">Menüpnkt5.2</a></li>
                        <li><a href="text7.html">Menüpunkt5.3</a></li>
                        <li><a href="text8.html">Menüpunkt5.4</a></li>
                    </ul>
                    <!--[if lte IE 6]>
                    </td></tr></table>
                    </a>
                    <![endif]-->
                </li>
            </ul>
        </li>
        <li><a href="kontakt.html">Kontakt</a></li>
        <li><a href="text9.html">Menüpunkt4</a></li>
        <li><a href="text10.html">Menüpunkt5</a></li>
        <li><a href="impressum.html">Impressum</a></li>
    </ul>
</div> <!-- Ende Klasse menu -->
```

Mit einer konsequent sauberen Code-Einrückung lassen sich die verschachtelten Menü-Ebenen auch überblicken bzw. nachvollziehen, und fehlende oder überschüssige Tags darin leichter orten, wenn dir schon die aussagekräftigen Fehlermeldungen nichts sagen.

mfg Maik


----------



## GFX-Händchen (1. August 2010)

Ja, genau, danke!
Jetzt schau ich mal wo der Fehler beim Punkt _Kontakt_ liegt.
Weil wenn ich davor nur ein </li> einfüge, dan bringt er mir wieder einen Fehler, aber dein Code passt (wie immer  ) - muss nur schaun wo bei mir jetzt was fehlt.


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

Vermutlich der *</li>*-Tag nach dem Menüpunkt "Home".

mfg Maik


----------



## GFX-Händchen (1. August 2010)

Habs schon rausbekommen, war der </li> ganz am Ende, der war quasi doppelt.:-(

Gibts denn keinen _Danke-Button_ mehr?


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

GFX-Händchen hat gesagt.:


> Gibts denn keinen _Danke-Button_ mehr?


Ne, der ist vB4 zum Opfer gefallen, denn das Add-On ist mit dieser Version offensichtlich nicht mehr kompatibel, wie auch der "Erledigt"-Button aus vergangenen Tagen.

mfg Maik


----------



## GFX-Händchen (1. August 2010)

Sehr schade , bedeutet u.a. eine Umstellung für mich.

Nochmals Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

Wenigstens das Bewerten ist weiterhin noch über dieses Icon möglich 




mfg Maik


----------



## GFX-Händchen (1. August 2010)

Nicht, dass du denkst, ich würde das nicht machen, aber:


> Du musst erst einige Beiträge anderer Benutzer bewertet haben, bevor du Maik erneut bewerten kannst.


----------



## Maik (2. August 2010)

GFX-Händchen hat gesagt.:


> Nicht, dass du denkst, ich würde das nicht machen, aber:


Da bist du nicht der erste User, der einen meiner Beiträge schon mal bewertet hat, und nun 10 anderweitige Bewertungen im Forum abgeben muß, bis ich wieder an der Reihe bin.

Aber mach dir deswegen keinen Kopf, denn ich bin gestern Nacht aus der Community ausgetreten.

mfg Maik


----------



## GFX-Händchen (5. August 2010)

Gehört jetzt zwar nicht mehr zum Topic und ist OffTopic....
Aber warum das denn Maik?
Du hast hier doch immer sehr gut geholfen.

*missing Maik*


----------



## GFX-Händchen (6. August 2010)

Ich hätte noch eine Bitte und zwar wenn mir jemand anhand des Codes von Maik (#4) und (zum Vergleich) meinem geposteten helfen könnte das für den IE 5.5 und IE6 noch entsprechend hinzubekommen......

Weil der IETester zeigt mir im IE 5,5 und IE6 eben an, dass das Menü nicht funktioniert.
Das hätte ich noch gern geändert.

Danke!


----------



## sheel (6. August 2010)

@GFX-Händchen:
Falls du es noch nicht gefunden hast, hier
http://www.tutorials.de/feedback-forum/364363-nachlese.html


----------



## SpiceLab (6. August 2010)

Der ersten Submenüebene des Menüpunktes "ausklappbares Listenmenü" (bzw. "Opacity") fehlt lediglich nach dem </ul>-Tag der schliessende "Conditional Comment".


```
...
                </li>
            </ul>
            <!--[if lte IE 6]>
            </td></tr></table>
            </a>
            <![endif]-->
        </li>
        <li><a href="kontakt.html">Kontakt</a></li>
```


----------



## GFX-Händchen (6. August 2010)

Das aber leider nur nur die halbe Miete.:-(
Dank deiner Hilfe konnte ich aber die restlichen Menüpunkte - bis auf das Ausklappmenü - nun richtig anordnen.
Was fehlt denn dem Ausklappmenü noch?

Desweiteren sind meine Menüpunkte doppelt untereinander.

```
Home Impressum about
Home Impressum about
```
Kann man das auch irgendwie ändern?


----------



## SpiceLab (6. August 2010)

Dir fehlt offensichtlich  http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menus/css/dropdown_ie.css für IE5/6.



			
				http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menus/dd_valid.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <link rel="stylesheet" media="all" type="text/css" href="css/dropdown.css" />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GFX-Händchen (6. August 2010)

So siehts im Moment aus:

```
<link href="common.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" media="all" type="text/css" href="css/dropdown.css" />
<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<link href="dropdown_ie.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<![endif]-->
</head>

<body>
<div id="wrapper">
  <div id="header">
    <div id="header_oben"></div> <!-- Ende header_oben -->
    <div id="header_mitte">
      <h1>Herzlich Willkommen </h1>
         </div> <!-- Ende header_mitte -->
      </div> 
  <!-- Ende header -->
  <div id="navi_wrapper">
  <div class="menu">

<ul>
    <li><a href="index.html">Home</a></li>

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<a href="index.html">Home
<table><tr><td>
<![endif]-->

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
	</td></tr></table>
    </a>
    <![endif] -->
    <li><a class="hide" href="#">Klappmenü1</a>
<!--[if lte IE 6]>
	<table><tr><td>
    <a href="#">Klappmenü1</a>
    <![endif] Test, anfang!-->
	    <ul>
	        <li><a href="menu1.html">menu1</a></li>
	        <li><a href="menu2.html">menu2</a></li>
	        <li><a href="menu3.html">menu3</a></li>
	        <li><a href="menu4.html">menu4</a></li>
	        <li><a href="#" class="hide">klappmenü2</a>
         
            <li><a class="hide" href="../menu/hover_click.html" title="Hover/click with no active/focus borders">HOVER/CLICK &gt;</a> <!-- <-- könnte man weglassen ****? -->

            
<!--[if lte IE 6]>
    <a class="sub" href="../menu/hover_click.html" title="Hover/click with no active/focus borders">&lt; HOVER/CLICK
    <table><tr><td>
    <![endif]-->

    		    <ul>
			        <li><a href="menu5.html">menu5</a></li>
			        <li><a href="menu6.html">menu6</a></li>
			        <li><a href="menu7.html">menu7</a></li>
                                <li><a href="menu8.html">menu8</a></li>
		       </ul>

	<!--[if lte IE 6]>
	</td></tr></table>
    </a>
    <![endif]-->

	       </li>
      </ul>

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
	</td></tr></table>
    </a>
    <![endif]-->


    </li>
    <li><a href="kontakt.html">Kontakt</a></li>

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<a href="kontakt.html">Kontakt
<table><tr><td>
<![endif]-->

	

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
</td></tr></table>
</a>
<![endif]-->


    <li><a href="menu9.html">menu9</a></li>

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<a href="menu9.html">menu9
<table><tr><td>
<![endif]-->

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
	</td></tr></table>
    </a>
    <![endif] Test-->	

    <li><a href="menu10.html">menu10</a></li>

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<a href="menu10.html">menu10
<table><tr><td>
<![endif]-->

	
<!--[if lte IE 6]>
	</td></tr></table>
    </a>
    <![endif] Test-->
    <li><a href="impressum.html">Impressum</a></li>

<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<a href="impressum.html">Impressum
<table><tr><td>
<![endif]-->


<!--[if lte IE 6]>
</td></tr></table>
</a>
<![endif]-->

</ul>

</div> <!-- Ende Klasse menu -->
```
Unwichtiges hier mal weggelassen.
Es geht ja nur um den Menüaufbau.

Habe auch keine hover_click.html, könnte man das dann nicht weglassen?


----------



## SpiceLab (6. August 2010)

So sieht's im Moment aus? 

Wenn ich nur die Menüpunkte betrachte, die kein Dropdown besitzen, siehts genauso aus, wie vor Maiks Korrekturarbeit.

Mit seinem Code und der vorhin empfohlenen Ergänzung fluppt das Menü im IE5/6.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (6. August 2010)

Die Struktur von Maik war richtig.
Hatte sie nur nicht ausprobiert sondern nur mit meiner verglichen.:-(
Allerdings fehlten bei mir kleine Codeschnipsel.

Sorry, aber wenn wir das heut nich mehr hinbekommen... *schon kopfschmerzen* wollte das nur schnellstmöglich fertig haben.

Bitte jetzt nur anhand meines geposteten Codes noch vergleichen und probieren, weil hier stimmt die Anordung der Menüpunkte.
Danke!


----------



## SpiceLab (6. August 2010)

GFX-Händchen hat gesagt.:


> Die Struktur von Maik war richtig.
> Hatte sie nur nicht ausprobiert sondern nur mit meiner verglichen.:-(
> Allerdings fehlten bei mir kleine Codeschnipsel.
> 
> ...


Das ist doch die erkorene Anordnung, oder nicht?


----------



## GFX-Händchen (6. August 2010)

Ja exakt, nur irgendwie klappts noch nicht bei mir.
Am besten ich schau es mir morgen - ohne Kopfschmerzen - nochmal näher an.


----------



## SpiceLab (6. August 2010)

Was meinst du, worauf mein grafischer Anhang von eben basiert?


```
<div class="menu">
    <ul>
        <li><a href="index.html">Home</a></li>
        <li><a class="hide" href="#">OPACITY</a>
            <!--[if lte IE 6]>
            <a href="http://www.tutorials.de/opacity/index.html">OPACITY
            <table><tr><td>
            <![endif]-->
            <ul>
                <li><a href="http://www.tutorials.de/text.html">Untermenü1</a></li>
                <li><a href="text2.html">Untermenü2</a></li>
                <li><a href="text3.html">Untermenü3</a></li>
                <li><a href="text4.html">Untermenü4</a></li>
                <li><a href="#" class="hide">Ausklappares Menü5 &gt;</a>
                    <!--[if lte IE 6]>
                    <a class="sub" href="http://www.tutorials.de/menu/hover_click.html" title="Hover/click with no active/focus borders">HOVER/CLICK &gt;
                    <table><tr><td>
                    <![endif]-->
                    <ul>
                        <li><a href="text5.html">Menüpunkt5.1</a></li>
                        <li><a href="text6.html">Menüpnkt5.2</a></li>
                        <li><a href="text7.html">Menüpunkt5.3</a></li>
                        <li><a href="text8.html">Menüpunkt5.4</a></li>
                    </ul>
                    <!--[if lte IE 6]>
                    </td></tr></table>
                    </a>
                    <![endif]-->
                </li>
            </ul>
            <!--[if lte IE 6]>
            </td></tr></table>
            </a>
            <![endif]-->
        </li>
        <li><a href="kontakt.html">Kontakt</a></li>
        <li><a href="text9.html">Menüpunkt4</a></li>
        <li><a href="text10.html">Menüpunkt5</a></li>
        <li><a href="impressum.html">Impressum</a></li>
    </ul>
</div> <!-- Ende Klasse menu -->
```

Achte auch darauf, den Pfad zu "dropdown_ie.css" den örtlichen Gegebenheiten anzupassen, oder befindet sich diese Datei tatsächlich eine Verzeichnisebene über "css", worin "dropdown.css" aufbewahrt wird? So steht's zumindest in deinem HTML-Code geschrieben.

Um die Kopfschmerzen hättest du  einen großen Bogen geschlagen, wenn du Maiks Lösung nicht blos mit deinem Code verglichen, sondern direkt übernommen hättest


----------



## GFX-Händchen (6. August 2010)

Die Kopfschmerzen kommen eher von was anderem.
Haben aber schon etwas nachgelassen.

Ich mach mich morgen nochmal drüber her.
Werde dann berichten.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (7. August 2010)

Guten Morgen,

nehme ich den Code von Maik, die dropdown_ie.css und die dropdown.css dann sieht das bei mit im *IETester 0.4.3* unter *IE5.5* und *IE6* trotzdem falsch aus!

Da stimmt also irgendwo was nicht oder der IETester spinnt?!:-(
Außer, ich hätte einen Fehler gemacht?!

Im IE7 und IE8 (über IETester) sieht es richtig aus!


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" media="all" type="text/css" href="dropdown.css" />
<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<link rel="stylesheet" media="all" type="text/css" href="dropdown_ie.css" />
<![endif]-->
</head>

<body>
<div class="menu">
    <ul>
        <li><a href="index.html">Home</a></li>
        <li><a class="hide" href="#">ausklappbares Listenmenü</a>
            <!--[if lte IE 6]>
            <a href="http://www.tutorials.de/opacity/index.html">OPACITY
            <table><tr><td>
            <![endif]-->
            <ul>
                <li><a href="http://www.tutorials.de/text.html">Untermenü1</a></li>
                <li><a href="text2.html">Untermenü2</a></li>
                <li><a href="text3.html">Untermenü3</a></li>
                <li><a href="text4.html">Untermenü4</a></li>
                <li><a href="#" class="hide">Ausklappares Menü5 &gt;</a>
                    <!--[if lte IE 6]>
                    <a class="sub" href="http://www.tutorials.de/menu/hover_click.html" title="Hover/click with no active/focus borders">HOVER/CLICK &gt;
                    <table><tr><td>
                    <![endif]-->
                    <ul>
                        <li><a href="text5.html">Menüpunkt5.1</a></li>
                        <li><a href="text6.html">Menüpnkt5.2</a></li>
                        <li><a href="text7.html">Menüpunkt5.3</a></li>
                        <li><a href="text8.html">Menüpunkt5.4</a></li>
                    </ul>
                    <!--[if lte IE 6]>
                    </td></tr></table>
                    </a>
                    <![endif]-->
                </li>
            </ul>
        </li>
        <li><a href="kontakt.html">Kontakt</a></li>
        <li><a href="text9.html">Menüpunkt4</a></li>
        <li><a href="text10.html">Menüpunkt5</a></li>
        <li><a href="impressum.html">Impressum</a></li>
    </ul>
</div> <!-- Ende Klasse menu -->
</body>
</html>
```

*Edit:*
Ok, IETester spinnt!
Per IE Collection 1.4.0.0 sieht es - mit Maik's Code - im IE5.5 und IE6 richtig aus.:-(

Edit2:
Mit der IECollection 1.4.0.0 sieht sogar meine Seite im IE5.01, IE5.5 und IE6 richtig. aus.:suspekt:
Obwohl in meinem Code - für den IE - vor kontakt.html ja noch das schließende Tag fehlt.:suspekt:


----------



## SpiceLab (7. August 2010)

Wie in meinem gestrigen Anhang deutlich zu sehen ist, gibt es dort keine derartigen Fehler im IE6.

Da frägt man sich ernsthaft, ob du hier nur einen netten Plausch zum Zeitvertreib halten willst, und weiterhin die empfohlenen Lösungen ignorierst und in den Wind schlägst 


http://www.tutorials.de/html-xhtml/364340-menue-validator-meldet-fehler.html#post1888892
http://www.tutorials.de/html-xhtml/364340-menue-validator-meldet-fehler.html#post1888939


----------



## GFX-Händchen (7. August 2010)

Nen, ich suche keinen Plausch und ja ich habe das auch gestern getestet, sonst wüsste ich jetzt noch nicht, dass mir das vor kontakt.html fehlt.
Ich hab mene Originadatei nicht verändert, sondern eine Kopie davon angelegt und diese gestern Abend ja noch verändert.
Meine Originale, die ich nicht geändert habe, wird aber schon als ok angezeigt.

Logisch, dass ich aber den Code noch überall einfügen werde damit auch das dann stimmt.

Besten Dank!
Müsste dann ja passen.

Edit:
So, in der neuesten IE Collection 1.7.0.1 stimmts wieder nicht.... egal, ich hab jetzt einen Hinweis von browser-update.org rein.


----------



## Dr Dau (9. August 2010)

Hallo!

Also was den IE5.5 (und älter) angeht, kannst Du ihn getrost unberücksichtigt lassen.
Ich nutze Win2k, und dort ist der IE6 bekanntlich der letzte lauffähige IE.
Selbiger macht bei mir aber nur Probleme, so dass ich beim IE5.5 stehen geblieben bin.
Und glaube mir, mit dem IE5.5 sind immer weniger Webseiten nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Um mal ein paar nicht unwichtige Seiten zu nennen.....
YouTube: geht so (noch).
Google: da scheint noch eine alte Version zu laufen, ist also nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die rausgenommen wird.
eBay: mehr schlecht als recht.
Tutorials.de: keine Chance, der IE5.5 schmiert schneller ab als die Seite aufgebaut ist..... und wenn ich die Sicherheitsstufe hochschraube lässt sich die Seite zwar öffnen, aber die Elemente sind so derbe verschoben dass ein betrachten praktisch unmöglich ist (soll jetzt keine Kritik sein).

Es macht also keinen Sinn mehr auf den IE5.5 noch Rücksicht zu nehmen.
Ich persönlich würde auch langsam mal anfangen den IE6 zu vernachlässigen (der IE7 ist mittlerweile rund 4 Jahre auf dem Markt).

Viel schlimmer finde ich da Seiten die mir erzählen wollen dass Opera 10.50 zu alt sei..... zur Erinnerung: die Version ist gerade mal 5 Monate alt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

